# Opinions on the Catalina 28



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I'm seriously considering moving up from my Oday 23 for next season. I want to be able to stay aboard comfortably for a weekend or so with the Admiral and cruise to some of the great destinations we have nearby. My O'day is great for daysailing, but I'm getting old enough to want more comforts, such as standing up while below.

One boat I've always liked is the Catalina 28. I remember being quite taken with it during a boat show or two, and I've always thought Catalina makes a great boat for what I want.

The design checks off all of my boxes, and I saw a very well kept 1991 model yesterday. I'm still running the numbers on how much it will cost me to keep a bigger boat (as we all know, the purchase price is really not the driving factor), but I'm looking for any opinions or anyone who can share their experience with the 28.

Thanks!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Aboard one many years ago and remember thinking it was very spacious


----------



## Davy J (Mar 25, 2017)

When I owned a Catalina 25, I thought about, and looked at a few C28's. Decided if I were going to move up it would be better to go to at least a thirty footer. Looked at a number of C30's. Ultimately, ended up longer and wider.............


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

If the design checks all your boxes, including any financial boxes, it doesn't matter whether or not it checks ours.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

We had a O'Day 23 and loved it , if it were not for the head room factor we might still have it . Back in the mid 90s' a young couple were my dock neighbors , they had a C28 but I think it was the Capri model . They really liked it but did comment on lack of storage space . Well it was more of a race boat . Sadly they sold it because the whole package deal was too much . If it were me I would be on the look out for a 27 Catalina . For one thing I just like the lines better also I don't know how you feel about a inboard engine but when we got ours it was welcome . It was though a whole new world , learning curve was doable and I was into it .
CATALINA 28 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

CATALINA 27 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

Lots to like about the Catalina 28 - I've had my 1991 version since 2010 and don't see a need for anything bigger or newer. Lots of information and opinions at the Catalina 28 owners group...https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/catalina28/conversations/messages
Mine is a wing keel which is great on Chesapeake bay. Engine is a Universal M3-20, plenty of parts available if needed, with a little bit of care it should last forever. 
Early on there were some issues with the mast strength but that was resolved with reinforcing plates at the halyard exits. Other than that I can't think of any known weaknesses or problems with the early version of the Catalina 28. 
Its a great boat for singlehanding or for a couple, will get a bit tight with 4 adults on board (although for a short cruise that is possible).
The V berth is roomy, the salon is a good size (especially of you cut down the massive folding table). The galley and the head are bigger than expected on a 28 footer. The aft berth is big front to rear and side to side but it is a low ceiling. My guess is most owners use it for storage space and the occasional guest.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is the link to the official Catalina 28 Owner's Association. Tons of information about the boat.

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/catalina28/info?guccounter=1

We owned hull #100 that was built in 1990. It was a tall rig with standard fin keel that ultimately was a bit impractical on San Francisco Bay. Most summer afternoons would find us in reef one or two. But, man was it fast in the "light" breezes of winter! The 28 had more headroom and longer berths than the 27 which I needed (6'1"). It really bought my wife into the sailing life as it had all the big boat features she needed like a real head and galley. It ultimately became a transition boat into our current C34 but she was quite enjoyable for the weekend sailing we were doing at the time. Somewhere after #100, Douglas went from single to double spreaders which most likely improved the heavy air handling characteristics. Compared to a C27, the C28 has more of a big boat "feel". For comparison purposes, I'd look at the C30's instead of the C27.


----------



## Valleysail (May 30, 2018)

I bought our 1990 Catalina 28, hull #31, this summer. It was the only boat we looked at that my wife really liked. She is a wing keel and we have sailed from the Sacramento River to the SF Bay where we have been for a couple of months now, minus some time where put on new standing rigging. So far my only complaint is the small amount of storage area in the cockpit locker. I am happy to answer any questions with my limited experience.


----------



## dinosdad (Nov 19, 2010)

Not sure if your current boat is a trailer sailor or not , but if stepping up to a boat that will be slipped , check your local area about slip prices - in my area a lot of marinas charge a minimum length , so you could pay 40’ length to slip a <30 ft boat , might make sense to bump up a bit if that would be case .


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice boats. Chartered one a few years ago & was very happy with the way it handled. It felt quite solid for the size and they managed to put all of he big boat things in without it feeling too cramped.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the mid-ship head location.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

C28 is a great boat. I like the aft-head layout much better than what's on the C27. I almost bought a C28 in 2010, but at that time we went with C250 because we were mostly going to daysail (much like OP).

All versions of the C28 are nice, but we did really like some of the tweaks they did for the MkII version that started around 1995 - larger galley with composite countertops instead of melamine, plus factory transom seats. On both versions, the salon table is VERY functional, with option to drop one or both leaves to maximize table space or walking space as desired. Very functional. Overall I like the C28 better than the ubiquitous C30.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Thanks to all. Very helpful. Still haven't decided if I'm going to make an offer, but it's nice to know I have good taste.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

My wife and I did a five-day charter on a Catalina 28 from Long Beach over to Catalina Island, and I freaking loved that boat!

On the outside it’s a small boat. Easy to physically move it around at the dock, small enough to be nimble backing in a tight marina.

Inside it’s a big boat. The galley was very usable, the v-berth was comfy for us (although we are not a tall people, I am 5’ 9” and she is 5’ 0”), the aft berth made a nice space for day lounging. On the morning of the fifth day as we were cooking breakfast my wife said “You know, I think I could live in this boat.”

It is shy on storage space, and if you plan on showering in the head I hope you’re my height or shorter. If I was even an inch taller my head would have been scraping.

The boat sails and motors well. We had to motor almost all of our first day, and it was fast and reasonably quiet.

It has a very wide traveller, which I like. 

It tracks very straight. We didn’t have an autopilot, but on the way back I was able to lock the wheel and sail for a couple hours without touching the helm. Eventually the wave action got big enough that I had to start actively steering to correct our course.

At the very end the wind picked up substantially. We didn’t have wind instruments, but someone on Sailing Anarchy who was in the same area on the same day reported sustained 30 knots. We were almost to the marina and had to head straight into the wind, so I turned on the engine and furled the sails. It handled fine in that wind, but the spray over the bow was ridiculous. I was 100% drenched after 15 minutes of it. A dodger would have been a nice thing.


----------

